# my bet



## little anth (Feb 13, 2008)

i got the things from my bet with esquired. they are nice. i got a shakey head and a football head from pc baits they look nice and cant wait to try em. ps i love the hooks on em nice and strong :wink:


----------



## Jim (Feb 13, 2008)

cool man! cant wait to see the fish you catch with those!


----------



## little anth (Feb 13, 2008)

me to


----------



## shamoo (Feb 13, 2008)

Catch some nice SJ Bass and make Mr. Esquired proud :wink:


----------



## little anth (Feb 13, 2008)

hopefully itll be soon but this weather sucks


----------



## Captain Ahab (Feb 14, 2008)

Het Anth: You are right, those hooks he uses are awesome. Rig soem plastic to those bad boys and you have a back bay weakie / cocktail blue killer!


----------



## little anth (Feb 14, 2008)

nice i might have to try that


----------

